# Newbie w/a question...



## CarolD (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi all,I'm new here, and I'd like to know if anyone's tried Pamine. Did you find it helpful? Any extreme fatigue, or other problems? I've been taking Bentyl.Thanks,Carol


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

My son takes Pamine, he finds the side effects less than Bentyl, especially the fatigue.


----------

